# Bilt Hamber Auto Foam dilution for snow foam lance



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've read the review on here about dilution rates but not sure I really understand it!

It says fill bottle with a litre of water, turn the adjuster knob fully - which I take as less foam and then spray into a container until the bottle is empty. This bit I understand including the dilution rate.

So when I come to use the BH foam do I have to spray at fully -?

Richard


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes.

Basically what you’ve done is calculated the dilution based on the flow rate of your lance (love BHs accuracy) instead of using the dial to adjust the dilution.

Most foam manufacturers give a rough dilution guide for the reason that the lance has a knob to adjust to your liking, so for them it doesn’t matter exactly how much you put in.

Those are for throwing foam haphazardly at your car, Auto Foam has a specific use and dilution to suit.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the saverschoice in2detailing lance and fully - is minimum water (highest PIR) as pointed out to me in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410406

With that lance and neat autofoam I get a 4% PIR


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I manly use it through a pump spray but if I do use it through a lance I just use 100ml of product then fill the bottle to the top, top results as always. Can’t be bothered with this % crap. The 


Gonz.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Much easier to work out usiing pump sprayer tbh, and i found more effective


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> I manly use it through a pump spray but if I do use it through a lance I just use 100ml of product then fill the bottle to the top, top results as always. Can't be bothered with this % crap. The
> 
> Gonz.


With that method you will be getting a very low panel impact ratio making it less effective than it can be.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Much easier to work out usiing pump sprayer tbh, and i found more effective


80ml AF and 2L warm water into pump sprayer,leave for 10 mins,PW off....job done.

Most effective way and better than any snow foam I've ever used.

I'm not sold on snow foams, IMO it just impresses your neighbours....!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> 80ml AF and 2L warm water into pump sprayer,leave for 10 mins,PW off....job done.
> 
> Most effective way and better than any snow foam I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not sold on snow foams, IMO it just impresses your neighbours....!


I'd be very careful allowing it any more than 1-2 mins dwell time even in winter as it dries out extremely quickly. In direct sunlight in the warmer months it makes application via pressure sprayer almost impossible unless you are ready to follow up with a snow foam seconds later.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> I'd be very careful allowing it any more than 1-2 mins dwell time even in winter as it dries out extremely quickly. In direct sunlight in the warmer months it makes application via pressure sprayer almost impossible unless you are ready to follow up with a snow foam seconds later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Should have added that I mist with PW in drying conditions.

It needs more than 1-2 mins to work effectively in my experience.


----------



## AndyO (Dec 17, 2018)

*Snow Foams*

While I have never used the BH snow foam, ive tried a few to say the least. I think that they all look good, and possibly look better than they perform. In my humble opinion they should be used as a part of the cleaning process, along with other decontaminating products such as iron out, TFR, Tar Removers etc etc. There's no one product that seems to remove most of the dirt ready for a wash.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soapybubbles said:


> Should have added that I mist with PW in drying conditions.
> 
> It needs more than 1-2 mins to work effectively in my experience.


Not something I have found personally. Crazy how many differing experiences people have of the same product, just shows how many different factors can play a part on the results of a product.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

